# Goodwood Breakfast Meet 1st May



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If anyone is interested, me and a few mates are heading down to Goodwood on the 1st of May.

We'll be taking a convoy from Pease Pottage Services so if you're interested in joining us on that the details are here -

http://built-not-bought.co.uk/forum...04&sid=4bf9c1dd2c972d6685909041a4e83988#p1004

If not, if you see a Twingo Gordini there with a hair tatooed person driving it come and say hello! :thumb:


----------

